# Newbie



## krausen (May 25, 2012)

I just started my first aquarium about a month or so ago. I started with four small cichlids and have added two new ones a few weeks ago.

My fish are doing great. I seem to have an established pecking order and I do not see any noticably stressed fish.

My big issue is that the past week my tank has become over run with a brown algae and some traces of green algae. I have been reading up on this and some say it is due to the light being on to much and others say it is because it is a new tank and new decorations and it will go away with time.

My biggest question is can I add algae eater or snails to help control this problem? Anyone have any other ideas on what I can do?

My tank is a 30 gallon with sand bottom, four cichlid rocks and a large hollow log I purchased from a Petco or petsmart. No live plants but I do have one small fake one.

I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, The brown algae will eventually go away on its own, the green algae is probably because of the lighting.

What petco or petsmart didn't tell you is the cichlids will probably outgrow your tank. Best housed in at least a 55.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

what cichlids are they? they may me fine now but one day you will have one turn killer!!


----------



## krausen (May 25, 2012)

I did realize when I bought them that eventually they will have to be moved to a larger tank. But I wasn't ready to buy a 55+ gallon tank until if I knew I would be able to keep the fish without killing them.

I started turning the light off during the day and the brown algae has gotten much worse. I have read that some species of snail will help with the algae, anyone have actual experience with this?


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

plecos are good for algea


----------

